# Awesome.



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

As a winter storm watch just turned into a winter storm warning... sigh.... I'd like to take the time to give a shout out to the river gods: 
Thank you, oh great gods, for blessing us with an amazingly awesome season! It's been fantastic... I've had a lot of great river days this year (never enough) and we even got out this weekend, in friggin' freezin' November, in our inadequate cold weather gear, for one more fun run down the river before the snow came.  I'm now ready to endure the winter months, shoveling and blowing snow for days on end, wearing a ten pound coat to keep the cold out, stokin' those hot coals and watchin' the white stuff fall until it melts in the spring and begs me to come back out to play.
Hope everyone else had just as awesome of a season!

Bring on the snow mutha fuckahs!!!!!!!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers to that!....except the inadequate winter paddling gear, so thankful I bought a drysuit...


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

*Polar Vortexxxxx*

This season has been incredible. Met a lot of awesome paddlers! ran some really great new stretches! set some great goals for next year, and off-season. and learned a new sport, FALL BOATING!! 

In years past my season usually ended in early September or August. This year I have over 16 days since October 1 . It is so nice to be on the rivers without hustle and bustle of commercial outfitters. Just a few fellow boaters and the occasional fisherman. So peaceful. Not to mention the magic that happens when you paddle under an aspen or cottonwood, right as the wind blows, and the golden leaves fall down to the water like heavy snow. Bliss. 

I too bit the bullet ( @55% off) on a drysuit, and it has been a game changer! My stoke for kayaking and river running is as high now, as it was 7 years ago during guide training! Blessed to call the river home, and to call you brothers and sisters my family! 

now im really exited for the lifts to start spinning in Aspen/Snowmass. This cold weather and and precip should get us going! 

The cycle begins again. May Ullr Bless us in Abundance!!!! 
Happy winter! see you all on the river!


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad to see this post. I having been thinking about this since I got off Shoshone on Saturday. Started this season on February 28 on Waterton (critical thanks to the dry suit on that one!), and stretched it out till this last weekend. Pretty content with that, and now stoked to see winter has come. Excited to have an off season, recharge, and get ready for next season.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be sure to post some pictures of stout winter boating out here, if y'all follow up with some of that fine Rocky Mountain winter that I miss so much.

Here's to a great season!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

This season was epic! I just started boating last summer and only boated about 20 days. Last year I completed my goal of shoshone and then I set goals for this season. My main goal was to do dowd chute... I did that on my 9th day of the season at 7.6 ft! From there I started to really enjoy play boating and started getting better there. Then I had one day that really made me love kayaking. My friend took me to lap the birdbath drop on homestake at like 25 cfs... Looking back it was a super small and easy drop but it made me realize what I was capable of doing in my kayak. From there I went to the North Fork of the Crystal. Obviously I wasn't ready to run Cake and Icing or the Punchbowls (can't wait to go back and run them next season!) but I did do the perfect 10 waterfall (I think thats what its called). That got me really stoked. When I got back I did a bunch more class IV stuff and then got in some ELFy barrel laps. Then I got the balls to hit Barrel at around 2000 cfs during the release. Even though I swam (darn it) I was pumped cause I realized how awesome next season will be! Plus I was able to get in around 65 days on the river this season! Now im stoked for ski season and maybe Ill see some of you on new years on shoshone! 
Paddle On!


----------

